# RAF Stanton Harcourt



## cardiffrail (May 28, 2007)

Stanton Harcourt airfield was a Second War airfield closed shortly after the war. Nowadays only some of the buildings at the northern end remain, two hangars remain within an industrial estate and a number of smaller buildings, such as stores, shelters.

The runways have been dug up and the 'airside' area is now a flooded former gravel pit. 

The following information from http://www.pixture.co.uk/Airfields/Pages/Stanton Harcourt.htm



> Flying commenced on 3rd sep 1940 with 10 OTU.
> 
> Whitleys & Halifax's were the main aircraft operating from the airfield.
> 
> ...


My photos:


----------



## Foxylady (May 28, 2007)

Enjoyed your report and pics, CR. 
Thanks too for the link to the Oxfordshire Airfields website. Some interesting info and stories on there (loved the story of the two old ladies who met up for the first time after working there together fifty years before).
Pity the control tower's gone, but good to see the water tower still intact and many of the huts. 

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Foxylady (May 29, 2007)

Just been looking on WW2 Airfields site (link below) for a few more pics. There's one of a bicycle stand which turned out to be just a piece of concrete with grooves in it, which I thought was quite funny. 

http://worldwar2airfields.fotopic.net/c497824.html

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Bishop (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Cardiffrail. Good pics and write up. I like the petrol pump.






B


----------



## King Al (May 29, 2007)

Nice pic’s bishop + cardiffrail, looks pretty big do you happen to have a Google earth?


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and info -found it very interesting -I too like the petrol pump -did it have any petrol left?

Lb


----------



## cardiffrail (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback

flashearth link here

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.745551&lon=-1.40139&z=16.8&r=0&src=msl


----------

